# Tattoo removal



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

Ok, so I'm a cliche... I have a tattoo of a name I need to get removed. *Am I the only looser out here who did this and if not, how do I get rid of this? *Kinda tacky in my new relationship :/


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

They have fade creams but I don't know anything about them if they work or not. Laser removal is the only thing that gets rid of them I believe. You could always go for a cover up.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

get it changed into something else? 

the ex and I do have very small matching tattoos that don't mean anything to anyone other than us. I'll probably get it removed


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you get it covered with something new?


----------



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

I just need to decide on something I want on my hip the rest of my life. Note to self, don't do this again!


----------

